# A tribute to Opal Queen and Dodge



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

This is my tribute to two gorgeous creatures:

Dodge and Opal Queen, may you Rest In Peace...

Opal Queen was a saint of a horse, she was a tall, beautiful chestnut with a blaze and two white socks. She was lovely, and I loved riding her. She was only 16... :'(

Dodge was only 2!!! He was a bay colt with a heart of gold, who was more dog than horse . A nice thing we found out was that Opal Queen was Dodge's grandmother....

Dodge died first, on the 8 March, at around noon. We didnt find him in time  








Opal Queen died three days later, in her stable, in her sleep.

Opal Queen and Dodge passed away due to African Horse Sickness...

R.I.P you amazing horses, may you be at peace.
(I will add photos of Opal Queen soon)


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------

